# Valley of Gwangi



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

This kit was sculpted by Joe Laudati. I added the nameplate and the Eohippus (from the aurora Prehistoric Scenes).




Why a blue dinosaur, Ray? But who really knows?
Thanks!
Phil K


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Sweet work, Phil! Nice touch with the eohippus!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Run little Eo, run! 

Beautiful job!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Fine job on the models, and excellent photography thereof! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

That is one beautiful Allosaurus (well, I think that's what it was). Love the colors. And the nameplate is excellent! 
The addition of a little snack adds a nice sense of menace to your kit. What a good idea.


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Another home run Phil! Love the paint scheme & addition of the little fella, nice touch!

Vince


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Definitely a "different" paint scheme for the monster but he looks great. The overall paint job is great too and nice you gave him a snack but were the two animals from the same era?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Love the paint job! 

Sean


----------



## Desslock (Mar 5, 2011)

rkoenn said:


> Definitely a "different" paint scheme for the monster but he looks great. The overall paint job is great too and nice you gave him a snack but were the two animals from the same era?


No, but they both star in the movie. 

Also, to answer the question about "why a blue/purple" dinosaur - it was a Harryhausen mistake and the film didn't have the budget/time to color correct. He was supposed to be greenish.

Great job ont he kit - now you need to do Laudati companion piece, the Styracosaur


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

rkoenn said:


> but were the two animals from the same era?


Yes-- around 1890, if I recall. Gwangi and his friends lived in a lost canyon in Mexico, so why not?


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Gwangi*



rkoenn said:


> Definitely a "different" paint scheme for the monster but he looks great. The overall paint job is great too and nice you gave him a snack but were the two animals from the same era?


Bob,
Have you ever seen the movie "The Valley of Gwangi"? Please do and all your questions will be answered.

Thanks for your comments!
Phil K


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Outstanding paint job Phil! :thumbsup:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Love the paint job. Well done.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Best paint/build up I've seen!!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Desslock said:


> No, but they both star in the movie.
> 
> Also, to answer the question about "why a blue/purple" dinosaur - it was a Harryhausen mistake and the film didn't have the budget/time to color correct. He was supposed to be greenish.


Yep, Gwangi and the Styracosurus that he fights both appear in various colours in the film, mostly purple or green, but were supposed to be green, or at least were 'coloured in' green in for the promotional movie stills and lobby cards.


----------

